# Looking for thoughts on world changing events...  (Spoilers)



## Rugult (Feb 26, 2008)

This would be directed to all GMs out there who might have suggestions!

So...  after 2 full sessions of fighting Rhuarc the party finally managed to kill him.  Hooray!

However some interesting facts have come of this:


1.  Due to his inattentiveness our party rogue now has the Torch AND the Living Blade.  Apparently dual-wielding artifacts is the way to go!

2.  It seems now that they have found Coaltongue's corpse and have a general idea on how to fix him up, they are debating bringing him back!

3.  If they do bring Coaltongue back, the rogue wants his Cohort for his leadership feat to be Darius from Adventure 6.


More craziness will come as I let the shock of last session fade.  Though I did make a house ruling that they could NOT put the body of Emperor Drakus Coaltongue in a bloody bag of holding....


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 26, 2008)

Rugult said:
			
		

> This would be directed to all GMs out there who might have suggestions!
> 
> So...  after 2 full sessions of fighting Rhuarc the party finally managed to kill him.  Hooray!
> 
> ...





Sounds cool. Your title sounds like you want help, but it sounds all good.

2 sessions to kill Rhuarc? How'd that go?


----------



## Rugult (Feb 27, 2008)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sounds cool. Your title sounds like you want help, but it sounds all good.
> 
> 2 sessions to kill Rhuarc? How'd that go?




Lines that came up in combat...

-"How many of my summoned Hound Archons would need to get around me for full cover?"

-"I flame strike the tree.  Screw evasion, I'll take out his cover!"

-"I bull rush him off the tree!"



37 Arrows fired without taking any damage...  1 lucky Harm spell on him.  The end.


----------

